# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  MANEJO NUTRICIONAL DE LA PITAHAYA

## manolo40pe

Manejo nutricional y elaboración del plan de abonamiento de la Pitahaya.  Ponente: Ing. José Salazar Celi.  Fecha: 04 y 05 de Marzo, 2021.  Hora: 6:00Pm - 8:00Pm  Regístrate: https://bit.ly/36VeURm  Certifica: Conexión Agrícola & Afford  #Pitahaya #CursosAgricolas #NutricionVegetalcdaaf315-32d0-422f-9e49-92894c0d0b95.jpg Temas similares: ASESORIA EN EL MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA CURSO: MANEJO AGRONOMICO DEL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA CURSO MANEJO AGRONOMICO DEL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA SEMILLAS DE PITAHAYA Y MANEJO DE PLANTAS DE PITAHAYA Artículo: China: "El alto valor nutricional de la pitahaya la distingue del resto de productos"

----------


## anniel

Esta planta se adapta a suelos secos, pobres y pedregosos. No obstante, es preferible *que* sea arenoso y difícil de inundar. En cuanto al tipo de *abono*, este ha de ser rico en materia orgánica y con un pH un poco ácido (5,5-6,5). Se trata de una planta *que* no requiere de abundante agua.

----------

